# E/M w trigger or epidural?



## sbreaker (Oct 19, 2007)

Been awhile since I coded pain management.  If memory serves, an E/M can be billed on the first visit w/ a -25.  After that, trigger, or epi only, no E/M.  Will someone confirm for me?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tadavis (Oct 20, 2007)

I think that is correct unless  of course the pt come in with a seperate problem non-related to the trigger point injection and a second dx has to verify the e/m ( the dx and the e/m has to match)

hope this helps
Toni, CPC,CCP


----------

